# 60 Gal Back Yard Smoker



## randya (Jun 27, 2010)

Wanted to share a back yard smoker/grill I made for a friend of mine.  He said he was getting tired of buying the smaller smokers only to keep replacing them.  I've been wanting to make a smaller back yard type and put this one together for him. 

Used a 60 Gal Pig Tank and cut down a 40 gal for the fire box. 

Made the cart out of 4”x4” tube with 8” solid rubber for the back tires and 4” swivel for the front. 

Used the calculator for the design and when I did the burn all was excellent on controlling the temperature.

He is moving so it will be a few weeks before he makes the maiden smoke off.

Hope you like it.

Tanks used for build (cut down the one used for fire box): 



Built cart to mount smoker.



Air Inlet and used same on fire box.



Clean out and ame type on fire box.



Mounted fire box and side view.



Front handle and shelf.



Inside smoker rack.



Completed Project!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 27, 2010)

randya

That is very nice, you do great work and this should give your friend many years of fine smoking service !!!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 27, 2010)

great job! i like the idea of the expanded metal covering the baffle plate gap. is that removable?


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 27, 2010)

[h2]WOW, nice job on that! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/h2]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautiful job on that !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for  showing,

Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes I agree with everyone here and you and your buddy did a great job on this smoker. I know he will have years of smoking to look forward to with this one for sure.


----------



## randya (Jun 28, 2010)

duck killer 1 said:


> great job! i like the idea of the expanded metal covering the baffle plate gap. is that removable?


No it's not removable, but it's just tack welded and will be easy to remove or replace it one wants to.

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## matts (Jun 28, 2010)

What a nice build.  Great job.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 28, 2010)

nice job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2010)

Very impressive, thanks for sharing


----------



## tom37 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice Build! I really like the looks.


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice work, that thing must weigh a ton, its gonna last a long time


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 13, 2010)

Very well done!!!!


----------

